

Federal Agents Accuse Two Of Plotting Deadly X-Ray Weapon - lettergram
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/06/19/193599569/federal-agents-accuse-two-of-plotting-deadly-x-ray-weapon?ft=1&f=1001

======
famousactress
_" This case demonstrates how we must remain vigilant to detect and stop
potential terrorists"_

Actually this particular case demonstrates how with close to zero diligence we
can detect and stop completely crazy idiots from probably not killing anyone
but themselves.

